# Got Milk?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I live in "America's Dairyland" according to my license plate (even though CA has been out-producing us in milk for years), though we are still the #1 cheese producer.

I never liked the taste of milk, even as a little kid. It's been 20+ years since I last drank milk.

Milk products like cheese and ice cream are fine, but I wouldn't drink milk unless someone paid me to do it. I'm curious if I'm the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

I like milk. If fact, I drink it every day in some dish or another. Sometimes I drink it with honey, sometimes I eat cereal with it. I used to drink almost a litre every day, but now it's a mug per day. When I was younger, I used to have goat and coconut milk. It was hard to get back to cow milk afterwards.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I drink several glasses a day, that and water (not together lol). Whoever doesn't drink milk, what do y'all drink then?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

i love milk :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Even though I feel bad for the lil cows I drink tons and tons of milk


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:dd What why's it here twice bah!


----------



## Lollirot (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't drink milk anymore. I found out that milk contains blood and pus from cows because of the machines used to milk them.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

Lollirot said:


> I don't drink milk anymore. I found out that milk contains blood and pus from cows because of the machines used to milk them.


yummy :b


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Lollirot said:


> I don't drink milk anymore. I found out that milk contains blood and pus from cows because of the machines used to milk them.


That's incredibly disgusting.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I like milk, but I don't drink it on a daily basis or anything.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Milk, the nectar of the gods, how do I love thee...


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't like plain white milk, I don't like the after taste! (I drank soy milk for too many years.) Although, truth be told I can't get enough CHOCOLATE milk!! :lol I also don't like butter anymore because it has the same nasty after taste that milk does.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I love milk, I especially like it with ice in it. 



daphne said:


> Although, truth be told I can't get enough CHOCOLATE milk!! :lol


 :agree


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

Considering that I am Lactose Intolerant.. I HATE MILK... and it hates me back!


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

We have to buy a gallon every 2 days because my little brother won't drink anything else (not joking) He is a Milkaholic. :lol I love milk but i will only drink 1 or 2% i can taste all the fat in whole milk and it makes me sick.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Gross, gag, yuck.......Milk is for baby cows........Think about this.......Do we milk women that are lactating! (That was rehtorical!) Drinking bodily fluids of/for other animals.


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't drink milk or eat any dairy products except the occassional bowl of ice cream. It's not that I don't like it, I just think that humans shouldn't consume it after being weaned from their mother (like all the other mammals in the world).

"Milk is for babies, when you grow up you drink beer" -- Arnold Schwarzenegger, _Pumping Iron_ :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm lactose intolerant so milk is a no no for me. I switched to soy milk.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hema said:


> Gross, gag, yuck.......Milk is for baby cows........Think about this.......*Do we milk women that are lactating!*That was rehtorical!)


I'll answer, even though it was rehtorical. The answer is yes. I saw it on the evening news just the other month. There are women who sell their breast milk. I forget the price, but I think it was something in the range of $300 a gallon.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Lollirot said:


> I don't drink milk anymore. I found out that milk contains blood and pus from cows because of the machines used to milk them.


I didn't need to know that! :um

I have milk every morning with my cereal... and I drink the excess left over after I finish off the cereal because I don't like waste.

I would never drink a glass of milk - doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

milk good...i don't have any tho


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Milk is nastiness incarnate. It doesn't like me too well either; I'm lactose intolerant.

Now, Ice cream, that's something different altogether - I'll happily suffer through a couple cramps for it.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

neutral


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Milk with cereal, milk with warm cookies, milk with cake, milk with certain pastries. And Quik Chocolate milk only. I like milk. It comes from one of my favorite animals.


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

for some reason the 1% milk we used to always buy tasted slightly sour on its own, but now that we buy 2% it tastes ok i guess. with pancakes it's a must.


----------



## Piscean Wisdom (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I might be lactose intolerant. I hate milk, I think it's repulsive and morally wrong. However, I do like hot chocolate, (Not the cold chocolate milk), and cereal tastes better with milk than it does without anything or with anything else. But those are the only things in which fresh milk is required. I like other things, though, like milk chocolate and bad cheese. (bad cheese=non smelly cheese) But a fresh glass of cold milk is disgusting. (To me, of course.) I guess I'll have to live with the knowlege that all the cheese/icecream/chocolate I'm eating is morally wrong, just like meat.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Being lactose intolerant has nothing to do with thinking it's morally wrong to drink dairy. Being lactose intolerant means that your body can't digest dairy, and you end up getting get sick from it.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't like milk. Lately, i do have milk in small doses with my smoothies and in yogurt, but i won't drink a glass. Milk is entirely optional for bone health seeing you can get the same amounts from orange juice, leafy greens, soy products and more, even supplements. I don't see a point in milk anymore.


----------



## niceguy (Jun 29, 2005)

I like milk,plan or chocolate.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I only drink it if there is chocolate in it.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I like it best in milk shakes. Raw, unpasteurized milk tastes so much better than pasteurized and homogenized milk. I drank lots of raw milk when I worked on the neighbor's dairy farm. Never got sick from it. It goes through a filter before it hits the storage tank. Sure it doesn't remove bacteria but there is bacteria in all kinds of food. :um At one point I think I used to drink about a gallon a day of raw milk when I was trying to gain weight. I gained a lot but it wasn't muscle. :lol I hardly ever drink plain milk anymore. I would never drink the low fat stuff, it tastes terrible unless it's flavored.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok, so I'm not the only one that thinks there's a HUGE difference in taste between Vitamin D milk and the 1% or no fat crap? :um


----------



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

..


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I used to like milk when I lived in Europe ( its organic), not the crap they sell here, tastes like ****, so I only drink soy milk


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

The only time i can have milk is with cereal, and i rarely eat cereal. It's odd that i don't like it after growing up in Wisconsin.  Now cheese on the other hand, i can't get enough of....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like milk with muscle milk


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I hate milk, but I will drink it if it's really cold because I won't be able to taste it until I'm done drinking it. The other time would be if I swallowed some in cereal.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Love it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I like milk, but it doesn't like me. I developed an allergy to it. Every time I drink it I go into a coughing fit, and spitting up phelm. I like cold cereal so I now use soy milk. I buy the powder kind in bulk and it isn't bad on cereal. I wouldn't drink it plain.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm vegan but I always thought milk tasted disgusting. I only drank it with sweet things, never by itself.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I love milk. It's not a very cost effective source of protein though and I'm considering cutting it out of my diet to see if I feel better from not ingesting any casein. Who knows, I've already been amazed by eliminating MSG and gluten.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Chocolate milk is delicious. Milk by itself, not so much.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Milk is okay, I guess. I have mild lactose intolerance, and can't drink much of it, anyway. Ice cream is another story -- I love it. It's even worth getting the occasional stomach-ache for .


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

woo, a necro'd thread from forever ago. i guess my answer today is the same as my vote from 4 years ago, _I like milk._


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, milk has only one purpose: cereal moistener.


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

I am lactose intolerant. I drink Lactaid milk.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Milk as a beverage grosses me out. I can handle a bit of milk in my cereal but even then, it's not my favourite.

I do love cheese and yogurt, however.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like milk. i hate whole milk because it feels/tastes oily and thick going down so i just drink fat free milk. if im at a breakfast restaurant and order pancakes or waffles i'll order some milk, water and an empty glass so i can mix in the milk with water since most places dont offer fat free milk


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

njodis said:


> As far as I'm concerned, milk has only one purpose: cereal moistener.


:lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I forgot about chocolate milk which I like.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

you forgot to put a very important option, chocolate milk, I like it and use to drink it every morning, regular milk on the other hand, no way.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow, somebody is really digging to bring up a poll I put up four years ago.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

carambola said:


> I'm vegan but I always thought milk tasted disgusting. I only drank it with sweet things, never by itself.


Me too.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love milk.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I used to drink it by the ton until I learned how much it interfires with nutritional absorption. And it creates lots of gooey phlegm in your body. Then theirs the lactose which many people don't digest well. Yuck.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Wow, somebody is really digging to bring up a poll I put up four years ago.


He must really love milk, lol.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anyone drink goat milk? I like it way more than cow milk (although that's ok too).


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

I voted _I like milk_ because I don't *love* it, I just like it...I drink at least three or four glasses a day.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I drink skim probably 2-3 cups a day mixed with whey powder. I only drink it straight up once in a while. It is good with oreos too bad they aren't on my diet


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I like it but don't LOVE it. 
I do try to drink it every day though to get my calcium and I have it in my cereal every morning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like it as much as I use to when I was younger.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Absolutely hate milk. I was forced to drink it every night as a kid, and I still think it's completely disgusting. Before I discovered the greatness that is soymilk I would put orange juice on my cheerios to avoid milk (seriously, don't knock it till you've tried it).


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I loove milk, but I've recently been thinking that I'm allergic to dairy, so I switched to soy milk.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I only use skim milk in recipes where soy milk might affect the taste in a bad way. Otherwise I drink soy and rice milk. I do it mainly for health reasons...cow's milk has too much protein in it that we are not able to digest properly and the calcium molecules that is in it is destroyed during pasteurization. I don't think it's surprising that so many people are allergic to it, the way it is processed isn't natural anymore.

Soy milk does have a particular taste that takes some getting used to but I much prefer it to cow's milk.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't hate the taste but I won't drink milk very often. Milkshakes on the other hand are yummy.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I love milk! It's my all-time favourite drink next to cherry Kool-Aid.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I like it but don't LOVE it.
> I do try to drink it every day though to get my calcium and I have it in my cereal every morning.


Me too.


----------

